# BSOD uncorrectable hardware error



## Von Borgertz (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi,
I keep getting BSOD with message "*uncorrectable hardware error*", mainly when playing games (happened once or twice only when not playing any game, and when playing it happens more or less every 30 min or so). There is no huge difference in how often the bsod occurs in different games. 

I haven't been able to include folder from jcgriff as it was 32 mb big (?), but ive attached the PERFMON file at least.


My system specs is as follows:


Motherboard: MSI Z68A GD65
RAM: 16GB(4x4GB) Corsair 1600Mhz
HDD: 128GB Intel 510 SSD (System disk), 1,5TB WD Caviar Black, plus an old 300GB Sata drive i took from my other computer to transfer some files.
CPU: Intel i7 2600K (no overclocking)
GPU: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 560ti OC x2(SLI)
PSU: Corsair AX Gold 850W
Soundcard: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi.
OS: Windows 7 SP1.
Keyboard: Microsoft Wireless Entertainment Desktop 8000
Mouse: Razer Mamba 4G



Everything is original, bought and put together by me. Most parts have been bought within last 3-4 months (except for the 2 storage HDD's and the soundcard). Have not changed or added anything except for one HDD and the keyboard since i put everything together from scratch about 3 months ago.
I had the feeling it might been due to low voltage for the GPU's but changing the voltage didnt make any difference whatsoever. Tried upping it to 1,075V with no result.


Please let me know if you need more info (you probably do ).


Thanks in advance.


//Stefan


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

*

We do need the DMP file as it contains the only record of the sequence of events leading up to the crash, what drivers were loaded, and what was responsible.

If you are overclocking STOP

You may be able to get the DMP files without crashing by booting into safe mode (F8) with networking.

To enable us to assist you with your computer's BSOD symptoms, upload the contents of your "\Windows\Minidump" folder.

The procedure:



* Copy the contents of \Windows\Minidump to another (temporary) location somewhere on your machine.
* Zip up the copy.
* Attach the ZIP archive to your post using the "paperclip" (file attachments) button.
*If the files are too large please upload them to a file sharing service like "Rapidshare" and put a link to them in your reply.

Click to expand...


To ensure minidumps are enabled:



* Go to Start, in the Search Box type: sysdm.cpl, press Enter.
* Under the Advanced tab, click on the Startup and Recovery Settings... button.
* Ensure that Automatically restart is unchecked.
* Under the Write Debugging Information header select Small memory dump (256 kB) in the dropdown box (the 256kb varies).
* Ensure that the Small Dump Directory is listed as %systemroot%\Minidump.
* OK your way out.
* Reboot if changes have been made.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Von Borgertz (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's the most recent dmp file. Also attached a zip with previous dmp files in case it might help. Forgot to mention that i'm using 64 bit windows btw.

Oh, and nothing is, or have ever been, overclocked (except for the manufacturer overclocking on GPU's)


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

Von Borgertz said:


> Here's the most recent dmp file. Also attached a zip with previous dmp files in case it might help. Forgot to mention that i'm using 64 bit windows btw.
> 
> Oh, and nothing is, or have ever been, overclocked (except for the manufacturer overclocking on GPU's)


IMPORTANT!!! Related to RTCore64.sys MSI Afterburner from Micro-Star Int'l Co. Ltd. please remove it at least to test.

Stop 0x124 is a hardware error.... if you are overclocking try resetting your processor to standard settings and see if that helps ... if you continue to get BSOD here are some more things you may want to consider ..




> Stop 0x124 - what it means and what to try
> Synopsis:
> 
> A "stop 0x124" is fundamentally different to many other types of bluescreens because it stems from a hardware complaint. Stop 0x124 minidumps contain very little practical information, and it is therefore necessary to approach the problem as a case of hardware in an unknown state of distress.
> ...


----------



## Von Borgertz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thx for the info. Problem seem to be solved now, havent had a bsod for at least 5 hours. 

Noticed that there was a new bios version out which had a fix for RAM compability issues. Installed it and problem solved  also upped voltage on RAM as they were defaulted to 1,5V although they should run at 1,65V. Not a single bsod since.


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

Von Borgertz said:


> Thx for the info. Problem seem to be solved now, havent had a bsod for at least 5 hours.
> 
> Noticed that there was a new bios version out which had a fix for RAM compability issues. Installed it and problem solved  also upped voltage on RAM as they were defaulted to 1,5V although they should run at 1,65V. Not a single bsod since.


Good job and good luck. Let us know if you need help.


----------

